# what are you cruizin in??



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll be in this pile...


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

this rig.....


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

this, i changed it up a bit since last year...


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

We will be cruising in these;









Also taking This








and this

















and maybe this:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Fuzz VW said:


> We will be cruising in these;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in all of them at the same time?!


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

_Dirty_ said:


> in all of them at the same time?!


Nah, that's what the ladies are for. :laugh:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ill be there in this: :thumbup:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

GoFastChickenwing said:


> this rig.....


 ahhhhhhhh!! you finished it?! I bought the b4 hatch & tails off you for my b3 wagon. Rabbit looks sooo good man!


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

Hopefully in this if I get the changes made in time. I always wait till the last minute.:banghead:


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

the blue jawn. assuming i can get off work


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

CustomCooled said:


> Hopefully in this if I get the changes made in time. I always wait till the last minute.:banghead:


 looks good :thumbup: bring it.


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

CustomCooled said:


> Hopefully in this if I get the changes made in time. I always wait till the last minute.:banghead:


 Love it just the way it is!!!!

DON'T wash it!!! You could be in the Water-cooled HoodRide or maybe RatRide class.


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

Fuzz VW said:


> Love it just the way it is!!!!
> 
> DON'T wash it!!! You could be in the Water-cooled HoodRide or maybe RatRide class.


 according to the site all rats are one class... but he doesn't stand a chance


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

this beast will be there


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)

In this, camping, and soon to be a little lower as well :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainJon (Jan 15, 2006)

will be cruising in my girlfriends car with her.


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

I'll be there in my GLI. No recent pics though....
Looking forward to showing again (haven't in a couple of years). Also looking forward to the drive....which will probably be on 100 octane.


----------



## B Hoke (Jun 13, 2010)

Making the trek in the wagon


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll be in my GLI...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jetta11J's wife said:


> Making the trek in the wagon


Nice!! i like the SN Britt :thumbup:


----------

